# Calcium phosphorous ratio



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

Can someone explain to this newbie how to figure out the appropriate 2:1 calcium to phosphorous ratio diet? Is there a certain percentage of each that should be fed every day? How do I figure that out?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Simply put, you should be feeding 2 parts of calcium for each part of phosphorous. For example, if a bagged feed contains 14% calcium, it should have 7% phosphorous. Alfalfa hay contains more calcium, whereas grass hay contains more phosphorous. Because of that, grass/alfalfa hay balances each other out. Grains also contain more phosphorous so, if you're feeding straight alfalfa hay, adding grain helps balance out the ratio. If you buy hay, ask your supplier if they test their hay. Testing provides a complete analysis of what the hay contains. Ask to see the results. If you like, you can also test it yourself by collecting samples of different bales and sending them in to a lab. If you google "nutritional content of oats(or any other grain)", you can find out an average amount of the protein, calcium, and phosphorous it contains. It won't be exact because there are many factors that can alter the nutritional value of the end product.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Say
you have alfalfa pellets which contain 1.5% calcium and .22% phosphorus. Say you feed 3 lbs a day. Then you have oats which is .11% calcium and .37% phosphorus and you feed 2 pounds.

3 lbs X 1.5% calcium= 4.5
3 lbs X .22% phosphorus = .66

2 lbs X .11% calcium=.22
2 lbs X .37% phosphorus = .74

Add your calcium together 4.5 +.22 =4.72
Divide by total lbs of feed. 5lbs. 
4.72 ÷ 5 =.94

Add your phosphorus .66 + .74 = 1.4
Total pounds 5 lbs. 1.4 ÷ 5 =.28


So you have .94 calcium and .28 phosphorus
Which will be .94:.28 
So you divide .94 by .28 = 3.5
That makes it a 3.5:1 ratio


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's actually a 3.35 to 1 ratio. Might want to double check your math.


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you so much for that answer! I follow you all the way up till the end where you divide the calcium % by the phosphorous % but I don't get 5 I get 3.35. So I don't understand where the 5:1 ratio is coming from? I really appreciate your help and taking the time to write that response!


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh good I am doing it right!! . Thanks!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

No that was my fault it's not 5:1 it is 3.5:1

Sorry I was trying to explain and I'm on my phone. I divided 1.4 by .28 instead of .94 by .28.

I was trying get to do it without being confusing but I guess it didn't work that way.

I edited it so it was correct!!! Sorry about that. Don't want to confuse anybody


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

No problem, You explained it wonderfully!! Thank you!


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

No problem, you did a great job of breaking it down for me so I could understand. I appreciate it!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nannysrus said:


> Say
> you have alfalfa pellets which contain 1.5% calcium and .22% phosphorus. Say you feed 3 lbs a day. Then you have oats which is .11% calcium and .37% phosphorus and you feed 2 pounds.
> 
> 3 lbs X 1.5% calcium= 4.5
> ...


I don't have a clue what you are doing here, but that's ok.  I'll just stick to does, grass/alfalfa hay, and no grain unless needed. :laugh:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

You should have seen the first time I did it. It was BAD. I am a very visual person. Show me once and I got it. But I didn't have anybody to show me this so I used up like 5 notebooks till I got worked into a way that was simple to me.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure what I am, but if it involves math it aint going to work! :lol:


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

So... I went and got noble goat dairy parlor 18, I wanted 16 but the didn't have it. I'm thinking I'm gonna do grain until they are 6 months. I am still a little confused about alfalfa I've read they should have it, but also that they shouldn't. I think I have come to the conclusion, since they are on grass hay, that as long as I have them on grain I should be feeding them alfalfa. I can't locate any alfalfa hay at the moment so I'm gonna get the pellets. My question is how much alfalfa pellets should I feed along with the grain? Thank you all so much for your help and support, this is such a great forum with so many great and knowledgable people!!


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry I forgot to include I am currently feeding them a 1/2c 3 times a day of the grain, free choice grass hay and minerals (manna pro loose goat minerals). I am also adding manna pro goat balancer to their feed daily at the dose indicated on the bag.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't know anything about premixed feeds so I can't help you there. I know with our grass hay we need 1 lb of alfalfa pellets to 5lbs of grass to even out our calcium to phosphorus ration


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Sense noble goat is premixed it will already have a balance calciumhosphorus ratio.


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok great!! Thank you!


----------

